# [Canon S3 IS] Einstellungen für schnellen Hallensport



## akrite (1. April 2007)

Moin,

ich bin noch ein bisschen auf Kriegsfuß mit meiner S3 :-( Outdoor ist sie absolut klasse, ich krieg es einfach nicht hin, mit ihr gute Aufnahmen beim Hallenfußball(dunkel und schnell) zu machen - die Bilder sind dermaßen krisselig (graining) bei der Default-Sportaufnahmeneinstellung, das man damit kaum was anfangen kann. Ich habe erstmal alle Standardeinstellungen probiert, brachte aber nichts...
Weiß jemand Rat, welche manuellen Einstellungen hier die besten sind ?


----------



## Beppone (10. April 2007)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin noch ein bisschen auf Kriegsfuß mit meiner S3 :-( Outdoor ist sie absolut klasse, ich krieg es einfach nicht hin, mit ihr gute Aufnahmen beim Hallenfußball(dunkel und schnell) zu machen - die Bilder sind dermaßen krisselig (graining) bei der Default-Sportaufnahmeneinstellung, das man damit kaum was anfangen kann. Ich habe erstmal alle Standardeinstellungen probiert, brachte aber nichts...
> Weiß jemand Rat, welche manuellen Einstellungen hier die besten sind ?



Hallo Andreas,

das ist leider das Problem der meisten Kompakten. Der Sensor der S3 ist ziemlich winzig (1/2,5", das entspricht 6,4 x 8,5 mm) und rauscht entsprechend heftig bei höheren ISO-Werten. Ohne diese kommst du natürlich nicht auf kurze Verschlußzeiten, was zu Bewegungsunschärfen führt (da hilft ja auch kein IS).

Da gibts nur eines: damit leben oder auf eine digitale Spiegelreflex mit lichtstarker Optik sparen. Schon eine EOS 350D mit 1,8/50mm ist zwei Blendenstufen lichtstärker als die S3, was bei gleicher ISO-Einstellung um Faktor 4 kürzere Belichtungszeiten bedeutet. Dazu ist ihr Sensor (22.2 x 14.8 mm) sechsmal so groß wie der einer S3. Entsprechend weniger rauscht sie bei höheren Empfindlichkeiten.

Grüße,

Bep


----------



## akrite (21. April 2007)

Beppone hat gesagt.:


> Da gibts nur eines: damit leben oder auf eine digitale Spiegelreflex mit lichtstarker Optik sparen. Schon eine EOS 350D mit 1,8/50mm ist zwei Blendenstufen lichtstärker als die S3, was bei gleicher ISO-Einstellung um Faktor 4 kürzere Belichtungszeiten bedeutet. Dazu ist ihr Sensor (22.2 x 14.8 mm) sechsmal so groß wie der einer S3. Entsprechend weniger rauscht sie bei höheren Empfindlichkeiten.


...so nachdem ich der von Canon mit 80€ gesponserten 400D nicht widerstehen konnte, werde ich die die nächsten Tage ausgiebig testen, wehe wenn die nicht hält, was Du versprochen hast ;-) leider war im Kit ein recht lichtschwaches Objektiv(EF-S 18-55mm; 1:3.5-5.6) dabei. Ich muß mich jetzt erstmal wieder an die Größe und SLR gewöhnen - meine letzte SLR war eine richtig geile AE-1 mit einem 50mm 1:1.8er Objektiv, das war noch Qualität ... Irgendwie konnte ich dann auch nicht einem 500er Tele widerstehen, Bei Verwendung an digitalen Spiegelreflexkameras ergibt sich bei der EOS 400D durch die Brennweitenverlängerung von 1,6 ein SUPERTELE mit einer Äquivalenzbrennweite von 800mm (1600mm mit 2-fach Telekonverter). Schiet war natürlich, das ich gerade meine S1 mit den gesamten CF-Karten verscherbelt hatte....


----------



## Beppone (27. April 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

gute Wahl! Um jetzt in den Genuß kurzer Beli-Zeiten zu kommen, solltest du dich z.B. nach dem EF 1,8/50 mm umschauen, gebraucht so ab EUR 60,- zu bekommen.

Auch klasse in der Halle ist das 1,8/85mm, es stellt genial frei und der AF ist seehr fix. 

Interessant und qualitativ recht gut ist auch das Tamron 2,8/17-50mm, immerhin 2 Blenden lichtstärker als das Kit und ab ca. 330,- EUR zu haben. Bei Canon kostet das Pendant EF 2,8/17-55 IS ab 900,- EUR, hat dafür aber einen Bildstabi integriert (der dir bei Bewegungen des Motivs nichts nützt).

Dran bleiben..

Bep


----------



## BitMan (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Andreas, 

ich hatte das Modell auch und hab Sie immer noch als Zweitkamera. 

Ehrlich gesagt, die Kamera hat einfach technisch ihre Grenzen. Ich habe auch Hallensportaufnahmen gemacht und musste immer tricksen. Aufnahmen wie von den Profis wirst da nicht hinbekommen. Das Licht ist zu kalt und dunkel, die Bewegung zu schnell. 

Ich habe immer mit mindestens 1/800 gearbeitet. Aber zufriedenstellend waren die wenigsten Bilder. Nachher hab ich dann die Bilder nachbearbeitet. 

Seit März habe ich eine EOS 400D, mit 18:55 und 70:300 Objektiven, OV Filter, .... Da sind die Aufnahmen schon wesentlich besser. Aber an die Profis kommt man mit dem Equipment noch nicht ran. 

Aber bevor Du 1000€ in eine Kompakte steckst um die auf zu rüsten, verkauf die lieber bei E-Bay und hol Dir das EOS 400D Kid wie ich es habe. 

LG BitMan


----------



## akrite (15. Oktober 2007)

BitMan hat gesagt.:


> Seit März habe ich eine EOS 400D, mit 18:55 und 70:300 Objektiven, OV Filter, .... Da sind die Aufnahmen schon wesentlich besser. Aber an die Profis kommt man mit dem Equipment noch nicht ran.
> Aber bevor Du 1000€ in eine Kompakte steckst um die auf zu rüsten, verkauf die lieber bei E-Bay und hol Dir das EOS 400D Kid wie ich es habe.


... das 400er D-Kit ist für den Anfang ja schon ganz gut, ich brauche nur noch lichtstarke Objekte im Bereich 70-300 - aber die Kosten und i.M. muß ich wohl eher das Geld in eine andere Richtung stecken, was eigentlich nicht meine Aufgabe wäre, aber ich habe da halt eine Lawine losgetreten, die ungeahnte Ausmaße annimmt und fast nicht zu stoppen ist...
Aber grundsätzlich macht die 400D supergeile Aufnahmen bis zu 50x70cm (Poster). Die S3IS ist bereits über eBay weg - für einen guten, sehr guten Preis ;-)


----------



## BitMan (15. Oktober 2007)

kannst mit 10 MPix auch mehr als 70cm Poster machen und mein Objektiv reicht aus um einen schwarzen Wolf, im Wald auf 25 Meter nocht gut drauf zu bekommen. Also sollte es für eine Halle allemal reichen. Wenn 1/1600 bei ISO800 reicht


----------



## sepp05 (16. November 2007)

@akrite... Deinen Geldbeutel möcht ich haben ^^

bekommt geasagt er soll auf ne Digitale Spiegelreflex sparen und schreibt dann er hat sich mal eben eine gekauft... 

Trotzdem gute Wahl und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## akrite (10. Dezember 2007)

sepp05 hat gesagt.:


> @akrite... Deinen Geldbeutel möcht ich haben ^^


... alles hart erarbeitet, ich muß leider auch eine Mädchen-Fußball-Mannschaft sponsern, da sich sonst keiner dafür findet :-( und nackich spielen kommt nicht so gut ! Mittlerweile hänge ich damit 2.000+ € drin - bekloppt nicht wahr !?



> bekommt geasagt er soll auf ne Digitale Spiegelreflex sparen und schreibt dann er hat sich mal eben eine gekauft...


...mal eben war das auch nicht, das Finanzamt war mir sehr wohlgesonnen und im Frühjahr gibt es dann das Canon EF 70-200 1/2,8L IS USM vom gleichen "Sponsor" ;-)



> Trotzdem gute Wahl und viel Spaß damit!


 ... habe ich, die 400D ist für den Preis genau dass was ich gesucht habe und hat auch die richtige Größe !


----------



## BitMan (11. Dezember 2007)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> ... alles hart erarbeitet, ich muß leider auch eine Mädchen-Fußball-Mannschaft sponsern, da sich sonst keiner dafür findet  und nackich spielen kommt nicht so gut ! Mittlerweile hänge ich damit 2.000+ € drin - bekloppt nicht wahr !?
> !




In der Tat: eine Mädchenmannschaft anziehen zu wollen TzTz was teures Geld kostet, lass sie nackt spielen und lass Leute mit einem Hut rumgehen *fg* (hoffe wir sprechen hier nicht von F-Jugend oder ähnlich minderjährigem!) bin mir sicher dann kommen die Trikots vom Star-Designer und Du kannst Dir schon bald einen 50 MegaPixel Kamera Prototypen leisten *fg*


----------



## akrite (11. Dezember 2007)

BitMan hat gesagt.:


> In der Tat: eine Mädchenmannschaft anziehen zu wollen TzTz was teures Geld kostet, lass sie nackt spielen und lass Leute mit einem Hut rumgehen *fg* (hoffe wir sprechen hier nicht von F-Jugend oder ähnlich minderjährigem!)


... doch, wir sprechen generell von U10-Schul-Mannschaften; derzeit im Angebot Jahrgang 99/00 ! 
Aber zurück zum Thema, selbst mit der 400D werden nicht alle Bilder klasse, da helfen dann schon mal die 10 Megapixel um die Ausschnitte herauszukopieren, die gut sind. Ich brauche dringend einen vernünftigen Blitz und ein Lichtstarkes Objektiv. Das EF 1.8/85mm werde ich mir mal besorgen und schauen was man da alles mit reißen kann.
Ansonsten in der freien Wildbahn werden die Aufnahmen klasse, sogar Postergröße (50x70)


----------

